
Coding Math - tosh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zm9bqSSiIdo&list=PL7wAPgl1JVvUEb0dIygHzO4698tmcwLk9&index=1
======
ColinWright
Watching videos is _glacial_. Text is faster, more flexible, searchable, and
easier to backup and go over things again.

Please, can someone suggest an equivalent resource that doesn't use video?

